# csődör



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

A következő _ló_ szavam  a _csődör_.  A kérdésem tkp. az, hogy Magyarországon az "átlagember" számára egyértelműen ismeretes-e ennek a szónak az értelme, és hogy a köznylevben hasznalatos-e. 

Pontosítás:

A kérdésem abból adódik, hogy a közvetlen környezetemben élők, akik ugyan beszélnek magyarul, de nem olvasnak magyar könyveket, általában nem ismerik a _csődör_ szót (ugyanez vonatkozik a _mén _szóra is).


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem minden gond nélkül igent mondhatok erre (bár a fiatalabb korosztály nevében nem beszélnék).
A köznyelvi használata azonban lehet, hogy gyakoribb, mint a méné, mivel más (pejoratív, időnként gúnyos vagy ironikus) értelemben is használják: "erős nemi képességű férfi" - az értelmező szótár meghatározása szerint, de szerintem így le van egyszerűsítve a dolog. 
Az illetőre nézve pejoratív a használat, mivel a "macsó" kifejezés elődjének is tekinthető talán, de valahogy más színezettel.


----------



## Akitlosz

A macsónak inkább csak a körítése nagy, a csődörnek mása.

A magyar nyelvben rengeteg állattartással kapcsolatos szó van, a lovakra kifejezetten, mert lovas nép voltunk, de mivel a mára jelentősen visszaszorult az állattartás, így a mai emberek egy része ezeket a szavakat már nem ismeri, mert már nincsen rájuk szükségük a mindennapi életükben.

A ló mára ritka állattá vált, régebben viszont szinte minden magyarnak volt lova, lovakon jöttek ide hont foglalni.

A csődör is mént jelent, de míg a mén általánosabb értelmű, a csődörben hangsúlyosabb a nemi jelleg, a csődör egy biztosan potens mén.


----------

